# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  SAM, security robot, Robot Security Systems, Hague, Netherlands, Wevelgem, Belgium

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Robot Security Systems

Home page - robotsecuritysystems.com/products/sam

----------


## Airicist

The introduction of SAM, the security robot 

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> SAM, the security robot, created by Robot Security Systems. Sam can detect humans, has an interface with the alarm system and communicates with security guards and alarm centers.

----------


## Airicist

SAM, the security robot 

Published on Apr 3, 2015




> SAM, the security robot, created by Robot Security Systems. Sam can detect humans, has an interface with the alarm system and communicates with security guards and alarm centers.

----------


## Airicist

Open Sesame 

Published on May 8, 2015




> Security Robot SAM opens doors.

----------


## Airicist

Sam indoor security

Published on Dec 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Samxl outdoor security

Published on Dec 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

This robot takes to burglars

Published on Mar 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Sam used outdoors

Published on Jan 27, 2017




> SAM doing it's patrol outdoor at a prison

----------

